# BMW switches to Shell



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Interesting development for those interested in oil. Starting next year BMW will end its longtime partnership with Castrol and switch to Shell (lubes sold under the brand names Pennzoil, Shell, and Quaker State) - http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/3345465/BMW_dropping_Castrol#Post3345465.

Wonder what the dealer service fill will be for our diesels? Pennzoil (Shell's hi po brand in the US) doesn't have a BMW LL04 oil that I know of, and neither does Shell's Rotella brand which I believe is focused on heavy duty diesels. That leaves Quaker State which has this one -
http://www.epc.shell.com/Docs/GPCDOC_X_cbe_24855_key_140003681180_201010022040.pdf. Probably a very good oil, but QS is not a top tier brand in most people's minds.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

"B-b-b-ut you can only use Castrol because it says so on the cap!"

What will happen to those guys now?

:rofl:


----------



## moejav (May 11, 2012)

I just got some Motul LL-04 oil


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Wonder if BMW will use this one for our diesels. Great choice if they do:

Link

Link


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Is Shell still a Dutch company? What about Castrol? Is it British?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I only get one more oil change from dealer before "free" service ends on 2/28/2015. I will contine to buy the oil from pep boys when it goes on special and use the Mobil 1 5W-30 ESP. It is compliant with LL-04.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> Is Shell still a Dutch company? What about Castrol? Is it British?


Yes to both. Castrol is under BP.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

GreekboyD said:


> Wonder if BMW will use this one for our diesels. Great choice if they do:
> 
> Link
> 
> Link


I suspect we would get that. Shell GTL base stocks are supposedly very good. Bye bye Castrol red. So sad.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

GreekboyD said:


> Wonder if BMW will use this one for our diesels. Great choice if they do:
> 
> Link
> 
> Link


I missed the PU Euro L. That will probably be the one we get. BMW could do a lot worse than going with Shell. TurboDzl is right that Shell appears to be a step ahead of everyone else with the gas-to-liquid formulations, which are supposed to be quite good.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

m6pwr said:


> I missed the PU Euro L. That will probably be the one we get. BMW could do a lot worse than going with Shell. TurboDzl is right that Shell appears to be a step ahead of everyone else with the gas-to-liquid formulations, which are supposed to be quite good.


Yep I agree. I'm all for it if that's the one we get.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm going to try Liqui Moly Top Tec 4200 5W-30.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Diesel Power said:


> I'm going to try Liqui Moly Top Tec 4200 5W-30.


I'll pass:

Link

:rofl:

I'm sure it could be had for cheaper though.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't blame you. Quite a price premium.

This is my market price - $34.95 for 5 Liters: http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Diesel Power said:


> Don't blame you. Quite a price premium.
> 
> This is my market price - $34.95 for 5 Liters: http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp


That's a great price but as usual, I see shipping restrictions to Canada. Also noticed they carry:

_Liqui Moly Motor Oil - Synthetic 5 Liters - 5W30 - Top Tech 4600 _

$ 36.95

Wonder if it's superior in any way to the Top Tech 4200.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Both are LL-04 approved. I think the Top Tec 4200 is the preferred choice.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Always liked Quaker State and Pennzoil -- used them in other cars, trucks, and boats over the years with never a problem. Probably would still be using them in my BMW if I changed my own oil -- now I just let the dealer/indy do it (depending on who has the $69 synthetic oil service special that month).:angel:


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, the contract was officially signed yesterday (Monday, Oct 7th). 

The Global Marketing Leadership meeting was here in Houston today and the VP confirmed it. Pennzoil Platinum Euro for gasoline, Rimula Shell/Rotella Shell (HDEO) for diesel. I would expect they are making the oil fill caps as I type... 

It is a change for the better, IMHO (of course I work in the Lubrication Science division of Shell Global Technology).


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

gokartmozart said:


> Yes, the contract was officially signed yesterday (Monday, Oct 7th).
> 
> The Global Marketing Leadership meeting was here in Houston today and the VP confirmed it. Pennzoil Platinum Euro for gasoline, Rimula Shell/Rotella Shell (HDEO) for diesel. I would expect they are making the oil fill caps as I type...
> 
> It is a change for the better, IMHO (of course I work in the Lubrication Science division of Shell Global Technology).


For the diesel LL04 approved Shell oil, is it type III or type VI PAO or a mixture?

PL


----------



## GTony (Nov 10, 2012)

*Which is best*

My original dealer uses Shell but 1st service was at another because closer to home and they use Castrol. Will ask next service if they are changing to Shell.
I'm looking at changing oil myself and have been wondering if there is a better oil than those or are all brands of oil virtually the same but with a different comment/presentation from the manufacturers.
If you buy the most expensive one suitable for your car, does that mean its the best.
Any thoughts/comments to help me decide on a brand.:dunno:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

GTony said:


> My original dealer uses Shell but 1st service was at another because closer to home and they use Castrol. Will ask next service if they are changing to Shell.
> I'm looking at changing oil myself and have been wondering if there is a better oil than those or are all brands of oil virtually the same but with a different comment/presentation from the manufacturers.
> If you buy the most expensive one suitable for your car, does that mean its the best.
> Any thoughts/comments to help me decide on a brand.:dunno:


Flip a coin!:dunno:

From what I've learned the base oils can change by region and country while the additive package should remain a constant. Can't say for sure about synthetics.

Might be a good question to put up to one of those lube oil analysis guys, see if they have noticed any particular oil or blend that performs better.

I think if you stay with oil that is in Spec and replace the oil and filter as required, all should be good.:thumbup:


----------

